# What should I do with this Anubias?



## jimdibb (Jun 24, 2018)

I've had this anubias for 10 years. It's basically as tall as my 29tall tank. I just trimmed a few leaves that weren't looking so good. I guess the question is, what are the options for making this manageable? Do it cut it off below where the leaves are sprouting and replant those parts? Will sections of the thick root like section sprout leaves if sectioned and planted? Pic at google photos link.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/yaUJ9exbt9yG9ctt7

Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

You can propagate anubias by cutting the rhizome, the horizontal "root" that is above the substrate, but sends roots into the substrate, into smaller pieces, attaching them to wood or stones, so they are not buried in the substrate, and watching for new sprouts. Use a sharp knife or razor blade to cut them so you don't crush the rhizome.


----------



## jimdibb (Jun 24, 2018)

I don't know if you looked at the picture, but do I basically have about 18" of rhizome there to cut into pieces? I don't want to kill it. In the picture, is all the thick green stalk with the little roots coming off, part of the rhizome? 
Thanks
Jim


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not sure, but I don't think that stalk is part of the rhizome. If it has lots of roots growing on it, it is part of the rhizome, but if not, then it isn't. I rarely grow anubias, so my knowledge about them is limited.


----------



## jimdibb (Jun 24, 2018)

In fact it's quite covered in roots. Some extending multiple inches down the back side into the substrate.

With this info I believe I should be able to at least bring the leafing sections back down to the bottom of the tank. I might wait for a few more leaves to grow back though before I start cutting it up, as I read the sections of the rhizome should have leaves on it. Its unclear if a leafless section would sprout leaves or not. 

You've been very helpful


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I would cut anywhere in the color section


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Leafless lower pieces of rhizome may sprout new leaves if the plant is vigorous. But this one looks weak. Let some new leaves grow, then cut a few inches below the foliage. Those parts will almost certainly live. Then you can cut the rest of the leafless rhizome into pieces a few inches long, and those might grow foliage and live.


----------



## jimdibb (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks all!


----------

